# wa sunud ya i.



## omega352

wa sunud ya i. Curious to know what this means in English. thanx.


----------



## mataripis

It is not Tagalog but little bit similar in Tagalog. I only understand " wa sunud"  meaning   "do not follow".In Tagalog "Huwag sumunod".


----------



## rempress

I am a native speaker of Kapampangan dialect. 
Wa sunud ya i. means:
Yes, ____ will follow (to a certain place). 

Actually, "wa sunud a i." is not a complete sentence. A name of a person must follow after i. That's why I put blank in my translation. 
It was a text message I supposed.


----------

